# Hopper 3 output to 4K TV is in 1080i



## Fswanson24 (Mar 19, 2017)

My Hopper 3 won't output 4K shows in 4K. Netflix will output 4K in 4K,but actual dish channel 4K shows are only 1080i. Any idea why this might be?


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Fswanson24 said:


> My Hopper 3 won't output 4K shows in 4K. Netflix will output 4K in 4K,but actual dish channel 4K shows are only 1080i. Any idea why this might be?


I don't have that issue with my H3. Check the HDMI cable from your Hopper to the TV input. Where is your Netflix 4k content coming from? Is it a separate source of from the Hopper?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fswanson24 (Mar 19, 2017)

Netflix 4K content is coming from the Hopper. TV shows 2160 when Netflix 4K content is showing... But 1080i when Dish 4K content is showing. Planet Earth 2 for example...channel 540.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what TV model you have ? any device between h3 and tv ?


----------



## Fswanson24 (Mar 19, 2017)

Vizio M Series 4K Ultra HD. No device between hopper and the TV.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Fswanson24 said:


> Netflix 4K content is coming from the Hopper. TV shows 2160 when Netflix 4K content is showing... But 1080i when Dish 4K content is showing. Planet Earth 2 for example...channel 540.


I am not familiar with Dish but DTV has separate channels for the 4k vs the 1080i. Did you look to see if there is another channel that is 4k ?
I have a 4k TV but do not subscribe to 4k on DTV. I watch the 1080i signals.


----------



## Fswanson24 (Mar 19, 2017)

That is currently the only channel that has anything 4K that I'm aware of on dish.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Fswanson24 said:


> That is currently the only channel that has anything 4K that I'm aware of on dish.


I went to their website and that is the correct channel number.
Must have something to do with settings or they have not authorized your account to view in 4k. I would give them a call.


----------

